# Hi All, just got my first TT!



## dougieb

Hi all, recently split from the wife so finally got that TT that I've always wanted, a 220 Mk1 - Brilliant! Really like the site and looking forward to being part of the TT family.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  Swapping the wife for a TT what a deal :wink: 
Noxt step join here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## mattyR

Welcome Doug

some stunning artwork on your website there fella!! If only we could get our wheels to fit the arches like in your drawings!!

Matt


----------



## Mike753TT

Some great work on the site, discount available for members :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## dougieb

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  Swapping the wife for a TT what a deal :wink:
> Noxt step join here www.ttoc.co.uk


Yeah I reckon its an excellent trade! Will definately join the ttoc. Thanks


----------



## dougieb

Mike753TT said:


> Some great work on the site, discount available for members :wink:


Thanks for the praise -and sure no problem, happy to offer 15% discount for tt forum members. Got some new drawings of Mk 2 TT and R8 on the drawing board at the mo, will have them on my site in a few more weeks, look out for them!


----------



## dougieb

mattyR said:


> Welcome Doug
> 
> some stunning artwork on your website there fella!! If only we could get our wheels to fit the arches like in your drawings!!
> 
> Matt


Ta very much Matt - great to be on board!


----------



## Loftlie

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello doug and welcome, great artwork on your site. Especially love the TT one.... great detail with the glare on the front wheel.


----------

